
Ask HN: What are some tech cos in Vancouver, BC tackling interesting problems? - neptunespear
Please keep the discussion about real estate prices, how Microsoft&#x27;s office here is an H-1B, &quot;what does HootSuite offer that other companies don&#x27;t?!&quot;, to a minimum. Believe me, I live here. I know. And just for the record, Microsoft&#x27;s new office in Vancouver mostly hires Canadian citizens&#x2F;PRs for permanent positions. An H-1B&#x2F;L-1 holding tank to Redmond <i>was</i> the original plan, but when the temporary foreign worker scandal hit in 2014, the company backtracked on L-1 hires for the new Van office due to pressure from the federal government (source: MSFT recruiter via an anecdote in &#x2F;r&#x2F;cscareerquestions). I think London and Zurich are more popular for L-1 holding tanks than Vancouver these days.<p>I don&#x27;t know if HN is this is the appropriate site to ask this question, but &#x2F;r&#x2F;cscareerquestions wasn&#x27;t much help. And by the way, they can be bootstraped, have small-cap VC funding, have huge a16z&#x2F;SoftBank&#x2F;KPCB-scale VC investments; they can be startups,  they can be more mature publicly-traded companies; they can be homegrown or big U.S. companies; it doesn&#x27;t really matter. They should have a lot of smart people working on interesting problems in technology. What are some of them?<p>I also wonder which companies have signed up to the new WeWork space in Bentall III (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wework.com&#x2F;buildings&#x2F;burrard-station--vancouver) that&#x27;s opening &quot;soon&quot;. As far as I know none of the tenants have been made public. Maybe they&#x27;re under confidentiality agreements?
======
anon012343210
[https://mcec.microsoft.ca/teams/](https://mcec.microsoft.ca/teams/)

